# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  PCT for Ostarine?

## Shsm

Was thinking

Day 1: Clomid 150mg + Nolvadex 60 mg 
Days 2 - 10: Clomid 100mg + Nolvadex 40mg 
Days 11 - 21: Clomid 50mg + Nolvadex 20mg 
Days 22 - 28: Nolvadex 20mg 

How long after last administration should I start?

----------


## lightweight11

How high were you running the osta?

----------


## Shsm

> How high were you running the osta?


12.5mg ED for 8 weeks man. Taking Arimidex 0.25mg EOD until the cycle is over also. Currently on my eighth day.

----------


## McCrex

How are you finding the osta so far? Any significanct sides?

----------


## Shsm

> How are you finding the osta so far? Any significanct sides?


I love it man, I absolutely love it.

Starting stats: 19 years old, 5'10, 168 lbs, 10% body fat

I had trouble sleeping the first week (woke up frequently during the night for a couple of minutes) but it was more than likely from anxiety and I still managed to clock 8 hours in every night. My nipples got a little puffy around Day 5 but I researched it and discovered Ostarine can cause an increase in estrogen which led me to order Arimidex but they're perfectly fine now. I felt mildly dehydrated towards the end of my first 3 days working out on the product, but it's more than likely from my Xtend BCAAs. 

No acne. No signs of suppression. My nuts are still low hanging and plump as a mother ****er and I wake up with raging boners every morning. 

The liquid is clear like water. I administer it in the morning and the Ostarine I ordered comes in a blue vial included with a labeled 1 mL dispenser top with .5 mL increment on the side for 12.5mg.

The taste tastes like a mixture of vodka and gasoline but it doesn't bother me.

As for gains, this is where it truly shines. My diet is super clean, around 350 calories above my TDEE, and my water intake is 2 gallons ED. I've been taking it for 9 days and I've gained 4 lbs in LBM and definitely notice an increase in vascularity and reduced fat around my midsection. My muscles seem fuller and much more defined in these 9 days on Ostarine than the 2 years I've been lifting naturally.

The products I'm currently using are Sarmssarch MK-2866 Sample 30ML 25mg/ML (OSTA-SARMS ) and Ar-r LiquiDex 30mL 1mg/mL.

Will definitely post pics at the end of these 8 weeks.

----------


## McCrex

****in' sweet man. I only just started looking into SARMs recently due to having been off training for almost 3 months due to a shattered hand and wrist. Was going for s4 until I found osta.

----------


## Leisure Suite Larry

Yeah i'm interested in this stuff, thinking about stacking it with plenty of gear :Big Grin:

----------


## lightweight11

> I love it man, I absolutely love it.
> 
> Starting stats: 19 years old, 5'10, 168 lbs, 10% body fat
> 
> I had trouble sleeping the first week (woke up frequently during the night for a couple of minutes) but it was more than likely from anxiety and I still managed to clock 8 hours in every night. My nipples got a little puffy around Day 5 but I researched it and discovered Ostarine can cause an increase in estrogen which led me to order Arimidex but they're perfectly fine now. I felt mildly dehydrated towards the end of my first 3 days working out on the product, but it's more than likely from my Xtend BCAAs.
> 
> No acne. No signs of suppression. My nuts are still low hanging and plump as a mother ****er and I wake up with raging boners every morning.
> 
> The liquid is clear like water. I administer it in the morning and the Ostarine I ordered comes in a blue vial included with a labeled 1 mL dispenser top with .5 mL increment on the side for 12.5mg.
> ...



19 years old?...how do you know what vodka tastes like? ;-)

Are you doing any cardiovascular training? I logged osta w pre and post bloods and it's definitely a lIttle suppressive and my lipids took a slight hit. 

I would recommend some cardio and maybe throw some niacin in to get your ratios back into favorable ranges.

----------


## Shsm

> 19 years old?...how do you know what vodka tastes like? ;-)
> 
> Are you doing any cardiovascular training? I logged osta w pre and post bloods and it's definitely a lIttle suppressive and my lipids took a slight hit. 
> 
> I would recommend some cardio and maybe throw some niacin in to get your ratios back into favorable ranges.


My dad used to trick me as a little kid making me think it was water every now and then.  :Wink/Grin:  I do cardio 3 times a week. I figured Ostarine would a little suppressive towards the end. I'm definitely running a PCT and getting my blood work done after. Thanks man.  :Smilie:

----------


## swb350

How do you know your OSTA is real? I guess from your gains we can assume its real. I am new to this site so not sure how to PM you. The two question I really want to ask will get me in trouble if i ask them here.

----------


## Shsm

> How do you know your OSTA is real? I guess from your gains we can assume its real. I am new to this site so not sure how to PM you. The two question I really want to ask will get me in trouble if i ask them here.


Sarmssearch is an extremely reputable dealer. Acquire 25 posts and PM me, or just ask it here. Depending on the question you probably won't get in trouble asking here

----------


## Juced_porkchop

> Was thinking
> 
> Day 1: Clomid 150mg + Nolvadex 60 mg 
> Days 2 - 10: Clomid 100mg + Nolvadex 40mg 
> Days 11 - 21: Clomid 50mg + Nolvadex 20mg 
> Days 22 - 28: Nolvadex 20mg 
> 
> How long after last administration should I start?


thats alot even for a full aas cycle. 
SARMS dont/shouldent shut you down very hard, lower dose 50mg clomid 20mg tamox go for 3-4 weeks day after last dose.

----------


## Shsm

> thats alot even for a full aas cycle.
> SARMS dont/shouldent shut you down very hard, lower dose 50mg clomid 20mg tamox go for 3-4 weeks day after last dose.


You're right, it's too obsessive. I had second thoughts about that proposed PCT a few days after. So 24 hours after last administration

Nolvadex 20/20/20/20
Clomid 50/50/50/50?

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Shsm; just wondering how your experience with Ostarine is coming along? Thanks man.

----------


## mixtnconfuzd

didn't know osta needed pct

----------


## Cdub

Pics?

----------


## Phased

> Was thinking
> 
> Day 1: Clomid 150mg + Nolvadex 60 mg 
> Days 2 - 10: Clomid 100mg + Nolvadex 40mg 
> Days 11 - 21: Clomid 50mg + Nolvadex 20mg 
> Days 22 - 28: Nolvadex 20mg 
> 
> How long after last administration should I start?


How bad did you get shut down, that's a huge pct for one SARMS .

----------


## tigerspawn

Bump

----------


## white menace

I didnt think there is a need for pct, just seom erase/triazole/other OTC pcts are more than enough.
unless you go for more than 8 weeks, you dont even need one unless you feel noticeable suppression (not sure if correct term) (testicular atrophy and other symptons) or oestrogen related problems.
i didnt even use one for my first, i took 2 weeks off and shred straight away, then i hopped right back on.
feel completely fine, my balls shrank a little first cycle, but then went back to normal in a week or 2.

----------


## Hydrokracker

> I love it man, I absolutely love it.
> 
> Starting stats: 19 years old, 5'10, 168 lbs, 10% body fat
> 
> As for gains, this is where it truly shines. My diet is super clean, around 350 calories above my TDEE, and my water intake is 2 gallons ED. I've been taking it for 9 days and I've gained 4 lbs in LBM and definitely notice an increase in vascularity and reduced fat around my midsection. My muscles seem fuller and much more defined in these 9 days on Ostarine than the 2 years I've been lifting naturally.
> 
> The products I'm currently using are Sarmssarch MK-2866 Sample 30ML 25mg/ML (OSTA-SARMS) and Ar-r LiquiDex 30mL 1mg/mL.


350 cal above TDEE and you've gained 4lbs LBM in 9 days? hmmmm don't think so.... starting at 168lbs and 10% that'd make you 151.2lb LBM and a 4lb increase would be a 2% change in LBM in 9 days. A lb a week on serious gear with a serious diet with a lot more weight, maybe. 

anyone else think this is too good to be true?

----------


## white menace

> 350 cal above TDEE and you've gained 4lbs LBM in 9 days? hmmmm don't think so.... starting at 168lbs and 10% that'd make you 151.2lb LBM and a 4lb increase would be a 2% change in LBM in 9 days. A lb a week on serious gear with a serious diet with a lot more weight, maybe. 
> 
> anyone else think this is too good to be true?


Not the at all. Osta makes me gain srs water weight even at drinking a gallon a day
So far I've gained 14lbs in 2 weeks. Should have only been 2 lbs

----------


## Hydrokracker

read my previous post. I am not talking about water weight.

----------

